# Look Customer Service



## 45ronin (Jul 17, 2007)

Applauding Look USA is a common thread here on the forum. 

It never hurts to continue giving props when a company earns your lifetime loyalty.

I recently picked up a NOS 585 from a bike shop in the Southeast. The shop was at one time a Look dealer but had a hard time moving French goodness. The 585 was one of their last few frames.

As the frame lacked some headset pieces and there were warranty questions, I contacted Look for answers.

My questions were quickly answered by Victor, et al, at the Look USA camp. Further, Look USA stocks parts for older frames. You gotta love that with all the planned obsolescence going on in the bike industry.

My new 585 is gorgeous. Once fully built up, I'll post pics.

Thanks Look for continuing to make and support a product that is beloved by many.

The frame it's replacing, a Mountain Cycle Virtue, will be going up on the Classifieds soon.


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Good to hear, but I want my pictures now! The frame will do.


----------



## 45ronin (Jul 17, 2007)

*Done*

Eventually will upgrade the wheels to something sticky and carbon, but for now she's done. Loving the bike. The lugged Look stuff is really out of this world solid.


----------



## justin. (Jul 18, 2011)

Good to hear we are doing alright  Bike looks great!


----------

